# Linksys WRT54G wireless rooter and DSL modem problem



## Baraju (Sep 27, 2008)

*Linksys WRT54G wireless router and DSL modem problem*

Hi!

I'm having a problem with the above devices. I have adsl with a dialcom 1600 adsl bridge (haven't found much info on this one). I used to have a dlink router with 4 comps connecting to it and everything worked fine. No there is the linksys with wifi, but i cannot make it work. I installed it the usual way, it worked fined (both line and wlan) for a day and then the access to the internet was lost. I checked the web settings page, status shows that the ppoe connection is active, it receives the ips. 
Ive tried a couple of things, such as reseting the router, the modem, restarted the whole configuration process. Tried different ips for the router to avoid possible conflicts, ive disabled dhcp, tried to static ips, tried without wifi, checked cables, checked the modem it was fine both connected to a comp over ppoe and through a switch, but not on the linksys. Strangle thing is that for half an hour i could get internet with wifi devices but not on cable ones sometimes after reseting the whole setup. I'm really hopeless. The router can establish a network connection outside, but the lan and wlan side cannot access it. 
Someone told me that there is a possible ip conflict, but i'm not sure. And also that there might be a conflict with the modem. 
I entered the modem setup, as he told me that it should be set to modem only or bridge mode so that there is no two devices handing out ips on dhcp, but the modem setup does not say anything about router capabilities, let alone any dhcp setting. Also he suggested that i should not connect the wan cable to the wan port but to a normal switch port so that it doesnt manage the internet, and see if i could access the net, but i couldnt. He also told me that if i can access the net using a switch, then the modem does the routing, but i have to use ppoe on each comp, so it seems that i can establish several connection on the same line. If the modem does the routing, why then did my dlink have no conflict. 
Is there anybody who has any idea? 
modem lan ip 192.168.1.1
router lan ip 192.168.1.1 but changing ips has no effect
dhcp is turned on
devices can connect to the router on cable or wifi
but cannot access the internet

thanks a lot for your help


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If the modem has a base address of 192.168.1.1, it is conflicting with the Linksys, which also has a base address of 192.168.1.1. A couple ways to fix this.


Configure the modem in bridge mode (don't have any idea for that exact model how to do that).
Change the base address of the Linksys to something like 192.168.2.1.
Configure the Linksys as a wireless switch and eliminate it's NAT layer as per the instructions below
.


Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

*Note:* _The "primary" router can be an actual router, a software gateway like Microsoft Internet Connection Sharing, or a server connection that has the capability to supply more than one IP address using DHCP server capability. No changes are made to the primary "router" configuration._

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).

For reference, here's a link to a Typical example config using a Netgear router


----------



## Baraju (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply. 

I have done point two, and it seems to work now. Changed the ips. I think the modem is already in bridge mode, but I m not sure about that one. Thanks for the help anyway.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If changing the base address of the Linksys worked, the "modem" is has the NAT layer enabled and is not in bridge mode. :smile:


----------



## enevnemletezik (Dec 16, 2008)

*Re: Linksys WRT54G wireless router and DSL modem problem*

I know it solved, but maybe helps to some1:
I had somewhat similar problem with Dialcom 1600 + 2 diff. routers.
I could connect to net through a simple switch, but not when plugging cable to routers! After a while, I changed the old straight-through cable supplied by isp to a new straight-through cable between router-modem. It worked instantly. I checked wirings of both cables. The old cable was just like any straight-through cable, except that the green-white and blue-white wires were exchanged in both connector. Accordign to this, not even a crossover-cable it was:
http://www.incentre.net/content/view/75/2/


----------

